

Reddit is  down for 12 hours protest SOPA and PIPA. - muriithi
http://www.reddit.com/

======
newsoundwave
No offense, but I'm pretty sure we all knew this.

As a side note, is Reddit directing to a 502 page for anyone else? I thought
they were going to post streams, links, etc.

Maybe they're just not ready yet?

EDIT: It's up now.

~~~
rickr
Reddit is a company no? This seems like a pretty good investment to me,
regardless of their stance on the legislation.

They _know_ they're not going to lose users due to a 12 hour outage and they
could pretty much bet on a bit of (free) press. It would be interesting to see
how much traffic this generates.

~~~
freehunter
If they lost users due to downtime, reddit would be empty by now. 12 hours
down is a typical Tuesday some weeks.

------
redditfan1
<http://www.theredditor.com>

reddit may be down, but i can still download issue of the redditor magazine
for free, take that reddit!

~~~
Nexxxeh
I'll grab it too. I'm only here because Reddit is down.

------
cosgroveb
The link to "helpful info from a redditor" about calling representatives is
not-so-ironically blacked out.

~~~
est
What's exactly what you'd expect if SOPA passes.

------
sakri
I just went through a handful of articles from google.com/news about the
topic. I´m amazed how much coverage Reddit is getting in mainstream outlets
like cnn, washington post etc. Lined up there with google and facebook.

Also, European here, the Fox "News" coverage was amusing...

------
karlzt
Finally! something I can do: <http://americancensorship.org/#petition-state-
department>

------
Mithrandir
The page is currently sorta slow (w/ occasional 502 errors), so here's a
screenshot of the whole page in case you can't see it:

<http://oi44.tinypic.com/21et27q.jpg>

~~~
missing_cipher
Imgur mirror because tinypic loads pretty slow for me:
<http://i.imgur.com/NPllL.png>

------
gldalmaso
Good job done on the "PROTECT IP / SOPA Breaks The Internet" video they put
up.

------
jacoplane
People in the reddit IRC channel are talking about using HackerNews: brace
yourselves :)

~~~
city41
HN has been receiving an influx of Reddit users for quite some time now. I do
feel HN's quality has suffered as a result (not due to people coming from
Reddit in particular, just the classic problem of quality reduction as
communities grow)

~~~
gumbo72
AKA Eternal September

------
jamii
One of the core issues here is the typical US-centric viewpoint that proposed
a law affecting sites hosted in other nations. Which makes it annoying that
the petition link requires a US zipcode. Just a little thing, but it irks me.

~~~
berlinflyer83
The petition goes to congress, you would need to be a constituent. That makes
sense. For example, why would the German MP in the EU parliantment care what I
have to think as an American?

~~~
Nexxxeh
Can the international community apply pressure on the US government? I would
like to hope so, but probably not.

~~~
bh42222
Many people in the US have a chip on their shoulder about the US taking even a
tiny bit of friendly advice from the rest of the world.

When John Kerry mentioned the need for global consensus in one of the
presidential debates, George Bush pounced and Kerry immediately tried to back
off.

That is the political reality in the states when it comes to outside
influence. Even a hint of it, from the best of friends, is not tolerated.

------
zqfm
And then global productivity greatly increased as no one was browsing Reddit
or getting lost in Wikipedia. Everyone then agreed that SOPA was a good thing
and we all lived in productive ignorance forever. The End.

------
gautaml
Blacking out completely is just about the most dumbest thing you can do.

Why not fill your ads with SOPA/PIPA related items. Why not put info in the
header.

~~~
girishmony
That is of not much use to the user. By blacking out the whole page, users are
now forced to read about the Reddit's stand against SOPA and PIPA which people
might miss if Reddit follows your suggestion. Even people ignorant about SOPA
and PIPA will read this and get a clear understanding about it

